
CNBC reporter shows how easy it is for stolen journalism to get ad $ - und3rth3iP
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/17/broken-internet-ad-system-makes-it-easy-to-earn-money-with-plagiarism.html
======
und3rth3iP
Especially eye opening given the wave of recent media layoffs due to a lack of
ad revenue.

